# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Предлагаю песенные тексты на русском язы

## alisa-1995

Я пишу песенные тексты на русском языке!!! А кто хочет писать на мои стихи музыку и аранжировки???
Обращайтесь: alisa-1995@mail.ru

----------


## AlSe

Кто здесь хочет? Я хочу!  :Aga:  
Кто здесь хочет? Я хочу! :biggrin: 
("Дискотека Авария")  :Ok: 

Прям вот так, с порога в зубы? :wink: :rolleyes:

----------


## smychok

Полностью поддерживаю  AlSe   !!!
На этом форуме тысячи текстов которые я вижу своими глазами и могу непосредственно выбирать уже с каким-то прицелом, а вот так, кота в мешке!!!
 Вы, уважаемая Алиса, чё-нить положите, а там и спрос будет!!!
Каждый ищет для себя свою тему, стиль и т.п.

----------

